# 30V 2.8 T TURBO??



## MPC'SVW (Feb 19, 2001)

Has anyone done a turbo transplant from the 2.7 (audi), or does anyone now of any turbo kits available for the 2.8 30V
Mario


----------



## David Rath (Jan 25, 2001)

*Re: 30V 2.8 T TURBO?? (MPC'SVW)*

It wouldn't be worth it. Trade in your V6 and buy a used Audi S4. You get reliability and a drive train that can handle the boost.


----------



## MPC'SVW (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: 30V 2.8 T TURBO?? (David Rath)*

Thank for the imput David.
I looked into the capacity of the trany and the other parts affected by the additional boost, and the car is able to handle up to 275 hp. The limiting factor is the clutch, not even the actual hardware. the resason I did not want to trade it in was the size. since the A4 is the same size as the Jetta and I needed the size of the A6 (PASSAT).
Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MMcGinley (Jun 29, 2001)

*Re: 30V 2.8 T TURBO?? (MPC'SVW)*

Put in a PES [Eaton] Supercharger and get 295 crank hp. Performance Engineering Systems.


----------



## MPC'SVW (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: 30V 2.8 T TURBO?? (MMcGinley)*

Thanks for the help. Do they have a web site??


----------



## rcaton1 (Jan 16, 2002)

*Re: 30V 2.8 T TURBO?? (MPC'SVW)*

I believe their website is http://www.pes-tuning.com. Sounds expensive, but could be the route for you. After reviewing all the pros and cons of supercharging vs. turbocharging, I vote the former. Supercharging would probably be more cost efficient.


----------



## MPC'SVW (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: 30V 2.8 T TURBO?? (rcaton1)*

The amount of power is going to be







, but more is better!!!







. Does anyone know the website of anyone with a B5 PES Supercharger??


----------

